# 1952/53 Womans Monark General



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

As found at thrift shop












and after a little mock up tinkering


attached a generic aluminum wheel 26x2.125 white wall rear wheel. 

Here it is with the original New Departure oil port hub & the 1.75" tire. 



For now I am just cleaning the rust off it with fine steel wool, servicing the grease areas & she'll ride until I can OA bath her. I know the spokes are questionable but she lives for now


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have decided to service my very 1st of 2) New Departure D oil port hubs & let me tell you from a 36 yr old grease monkey this Damn Thing is Nasssty! I have seen grease & gear oil solidify but the inside of this hub looks like baked on cast iron that has fried 3 life times of chicken. It doesn't smell or taste like it though! Yuck! Everything is cleaning up nicely so far once it starts breaking lose. Will update some pics of sheet metal cleaning progress between remodeling the bathroom shower. 

Can Anyone tell me for Almost Certain what light was on the front fender, If the crank & handle bars would have originally been painted silver??? I found rusty red primer under both. Would like to keep it fairly correct or the look of it


----------

